# Creating templates in photoshop w/o illustrator?



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Please bear with me through the noob phase!! Lol. I have searched the forum trying to find the answer but to no avail. Possibly due to my lack of knowledge of the actual graphics programs and not being entirely sure what I am looking for! Lol.

I have Photoshop but do not have Illustrator. Is it possible to create RS templates using only photoshop? Or is there a free program that I can use in place of Illustrator?

I have so much to learn! :s


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Inkscape maybe....


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Let me just be sure I understand the concept...the purpose of Illustrator in creating the templates is for vectorizing the images, is this correct?


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

grneyeldy said:


> Let me just be sure I understand the concept...the purpose of Illustrator in creating the templates is for vectorizing the images, is this correct?


I'm 99% sure you need a vector program like corel draw or illustrator to accomplish the task your looking for. Photoshop will only create rasterized images. The hardware such as vinyl cutters, lasers, auto placement machines will not be able to interpret the circles you make.

Which template making method are you using? Some come with vector software.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I'm glad you didn't say 100% as although photoshop in natively a raster program you can create vector objects in photoshop but is much harder to manipulate then a vector based program. Corel, Illustrator, Inkscape and gimp. The last 2 are free. 

Google. Gimp help for rhinestones. 

Google. Inkscape help.


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

ifusion said:


> I'm 99% sure you need a vector program like corel draw or illustrator to accomplish the task your looking for. Photoshop will only create rasterized images. The hardware such as vinyl cutters, lasers, auto placement machines will not be able to interpret the circles you make.
> 
> Which template making method are you using? Some come with vector software.


I am looking at a Cameo for now, with the designer edition software but from what I have read it certainly has it's limitations. The one thing I need to be certain I can accomplish is being able to transform a logo into a template. I'm not too sure if that software will allow me to do that. My funds are very limited for the time being but I will look into better software in the future.


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

sben763 said:


> I'm glad you didn't say 100% as although photoshop in natively a raster program you can create vector objects in photoshop but is much harder to manipulate then a vector based program. Corel, Illustrator, Inkscape and gimp. The last 2 are free.
> 
> Google. Gimp help for rhinestones.
> 
> Google. Inkscape help.


I had gimp long ago and it found it extremely confusing....probably due to the fact that I had no clue what I was doing!! Lol


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The cameo is very limited. I didn't like the software and I sold it very quickly.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the biggest problem with Sil and DE is they cannot take large files, and rhinestone files are large files.

The software can create some nice designs, but if you think you will ever purchase Rhinestone download files,You will need another program to use them correctly.

I have not heard of a program for photoshop, for rhinestone creation.

Sandy jo


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree with Sandy Jo and others -- you need a vector program to create your rhinestone templates. While Photoshop does have some vector features -- creating vectors is not the main purpose of that program and I find it pretty cumbersome to try to work with vectors in Photoshop.

The problem you will run into with the software that comes with the Silhouette is it extremely limited ability to work with other file formats. This will cause you problems unless you never have a need/desire to purchase a template made by someone else. The software is supposed to be able to import SVG files but I have heard that there have been problems with that. Maybe they have fixed the problem by now.

I would recommend Inkscape if you can't afford any other software. As has already been mentioned, it is free for the downloading.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Just to be clear on the original question... You can create "vector" shapes in Photoshop and it's fairly easy to work with those shapes in Photoshop if you know how... That said you cannot save a vector file out of Photoshop EPS, SVG etc... Only Raster based files JPG, PNG etc so we know Photoshop is out...

Inkscape is technically a solution but really a very limited one to create rhinestones as it would take a fair bit of knowledge...

If funds are limited you might strongly consider something like this?

New "Your Best Value" Signmakers Vinyl Signwarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay

I've had this cutter for years and it's a great cutter for the monet... Nearly all of your rhinestone programs (WinPC SIgn, OObling etc etc. ) will cut to this cutter as well and it comes with cutting software that will allow you to cut any existing rhinestone file you have or may purchase until you decide on a rhinestone program that is right for you....

The last point I will make about this cutter is the Trade Up Program it comes with... 1 Year to upgrade to a better cutter and you get 100% credit towards the new cutter... You won't need to upgrade but if you want to it's a nice option... This cutter IMHO is 300% better than a Cameo if for nothing else then the software you will use to cut with.. The DE Cameo software needs some work as others have mentioned...

Being funds are limited... I would consider having someone design your first 10-20 jobs for you and then you only need to cut the templates... This will give you more knowledge and more money to consider one of the many dedicated rhinestone programs out there that will do what you need long term rather than start with Inkscape because it's free and take the time to learn it only to later decide to invest in one of the dedicated rhinestone programs out there...

Just something to consider before you make the plunge...

Kevin


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input! It is greatly appreciated! I have lots to consider now lol. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

katruax said:


> Just to be clear on the original question... You can create "vector" shapes in Photoshop and it's fairly easy to work with those shapes in Photoshop if you know how... That said you cannot save a vector file out of Photoshop EPS, SVG etc... Only Raster based files JPG, PNG etc so we know Photoshop is out...
> 
> Inkscape is technically a solution but really a very limited one to create rhinestones as it would take a fair bit of knowledge...
> 
> ...


I have looked into this one at your suggestion several times however I am in Canada and from what I can see they won't ship to me


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

SignMax would be your local Canadian Dealer... To buy from the US and pay the import fees you are better off buying locally...

Sign Max 30" Vinyl Cutter Plotter + UNLIMITED SOFTWARE 2012 + engraving kit | eBay

This one is a little more money but does come with the full WinPC Sign 2012 which itself sells for $269.00 US... It's an OK starter software for rhinestones...

Kevin


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

katruax said:


> SignMax would be your local Canadian Dealer... To buy from the US and pay the import fees you are better off buying locally...
> 
> Sign Max 30" Vinyl Cutter Plotter + UNLIMITED SOFTWARE 2012 + engraving kit | eBay
> 
> ...


Thank you Kevin! I wish I could right now....unfortunately the budget doesn't quite allow for that at this time. I am hoping to find something very basic and inexpensive for now....just to get started. After some funds have accumulated I intend on upgrading. Even something used, as long as it works well, is fine by me!


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

katruax said:


> New "Your Best Value" Signmakers Vinyl Signwarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay
> 
> I've had this cutter for years and it's a great cutter for the monet... Nearly all of your rhinestone programs (WinPC SIgn, OObling etc etc. ) will cut to this cutter as well and it comes with cutting software that will allow you to cut any existing rhinestone file you have or may purchase until you decide on a rhinestone program that is right for you....


Sorry to butt in on the conversation, but I have this cutter I was using for vinyl decals. So I'm super excited I've got a toe in the door. Do I need to buy a different blade, replace it often or is the template material relatively thin?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Mel Squared said:


> Sorry to butt in on the conversation, but I have this cutter I was using for vinyl decals. So I'm super excited I've got a toe in the door. Do I need to buy a different blade, replace it often or is the template material relatively thin?


I use the inexpensive 60 degree blades you can find on eBay and they work great... Depending on how much you cut I would say no more often than every 3 months would you need to change out the blades...

Kevin


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. Seems about as often as I had to change it cutting vinyl so now I'm off to look at programs. Looking at inkscape but if there is something that will work smoothly with this plotter please let me know.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you looking for a program that is free or are you looking for any software for rhinestoning? There are a lot of rhinestone software out there anywhere from around $35 to $1500.
Here is a good thread to check out for software.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html


----------

